# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Hoa mắt ở chợ Grand Bazaar Istanbul - Du lịch Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ

## hangnt

*Trên thế giới có nhiều chợ mang tên Grand Bazaar, nhưng nổi tiếng nhất là Grand Bazaar ở Istanbul (Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ). Bước vào giữa cơ man nào là hàng hóa đủ màu sắc, chất liệu, bạn hiểu tại sao điều lưu ý đầu tiên với du khách đến chợ Grand Bazaar ở Istanbul là phảo cẩn thận vì dễ bị lạc.* 


Khu chợ Grand Bazaar (trong tiếng Thổ được gọi là Kapalicars, có nghĩa là “Chợ trong nhà”) là một trong số những khu chợ có mái che lớn nhất và cổ nhất trên thế giới. Khu chợ có tới 64 phố có mái che, nơi có hơn 4.000 cửa hàng bán đủ loại hàng hóa. Khu chợ này lúc nào cũng sầm uất, được khoảng từ 250,000 đến 500,000 khách đến thăm mỗi ngày. 

Trên thế giới có nhiều chợ mang tên Grand Bazaar, nhưng nổi tiếng nhất là Grand Bazaar ở Istanbul (Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ). Chợ Grand Bazaar Istanbul được vua Sultan Mehmed khởi công xây cất vào năm 1455 và được đưa vào sử dụng từ năm 1461, và nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm kim hoàn, gốm sứ, gia vị và thảm thủ công. Chợ được mở rộng rất nhiều vào thế kỷ 16 dưới thời của Vua Suleiman. Năm 1894 chợ lại được sửa chữa nhiều sau trận động đất ở Istanbul. Chợ này có 12 cửa ra vào. Nếu không có bản đồ, chắc chắn các bạn sẽ lạc trong chợ, vì nó quá lớn.



Khu hàng gốm sứ


Chợ có 4 cổng chính ở cuối hai con phố chính năm giao nhau gần góc phía tây nam của chợ. Nhưng du khách thường chọn cổng  Nuruosmaniye Gate, có nghĩa là “Ánh sáng của Đế chế Ottoman” để đi vào chợ. Cổng này dẫn thẳng tới một phố lấp lánh ánh sáng của những tiệm kim hoàn. Đây cũng là tuyến phố chính (được gọi tên là phố Kalpakcilarbasi) của toàn khu chợ Grand Bazaar.



Một trong 12 cổng vào chợ Grand Bazaar
Nói là chợ nhưng thực chất Grand Bazaar giống một khu phố hơn bởi Grand Bazaar có nhiều khu, mỗi khu chuyên bán một món hàng như khu áo quần bằng da, khu vàng bạc nữ trang, khu bán chén dĩa, khu bán thảm carpet v.v.. Grand Bazaar khác khu phố là khu chợ nằm trong nhà, đây là một khu chợ trong nhà khổng lồ.



Hàng hoá ở đây đẹp và nếu các bạn biết trả giá, sẽ mua với giá rẻ không thể tưởng tượng.


Grand Bazaar là một thành phố thu nhỏ, không phải chỉ có hàng hóa, mà còn có nhiều tiện nghi khác. Chợ Grand Bazaar ở Istanbul có hai Thánh đường Hồi giáo, 2 nhà tắm (hamam), 4 suối nước uống (Fountain), và vô số quán ăn và tiệm cà phê giải khát.

Thông thường, khi đến đây, du khách khó thể ra về tay dù phải mặc cả cho những tấm thảm tuyệt mỹ hay trang phục có chất lượng. Hàng hoá ở đây đẹp và nếu các bạn biết trả giá, sẽ mua với giá rẻ không thể tưởng tượng.

----------


## lunas2

sạc... nhìn ở đây cũng đã hoa cả mắt roài

----------

